# A friends deal of the century!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

One of our fellow racers recently bought a batch of old tjets and related parts. Most of the cars were cut for bigger rear tires. There was a Willys, Riviera, beetle, ford falcon, and believe it or not an olive charger that are un-cut or repairable. The charger is complete and in very good condition. Here's the kicker, he got the whole thing for $20. Kinda makes ya feel a little sick don't it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

mtyoder said:


> One of our fellow racers recently bought a batch of old tjets and related parts. Most of the cars were cut for bigger rear tires. There was a Willys, Riviera, beetle, ford falcon, and believe it or not an olive charger that are un-cut or repairable. The charger is complete and in very good condition. Here's the kicker, he got the whole thing for $20. Kinda makes ya feel a little sick don't it.


Isn' that Charger typically a $200 or $300 car on FleaBay?

'doba


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Doesn't make me sick at all, I am happy for him. 

Their are slotcars under your nose everyday, you just have to ask. If you work at a retail location, ask the owner/boss if it is OK if you put up a sign "I buy Slot Cars" maybe with a car on a 9" straight, so people know what you are talking about.

Got some of my best cars that way.
Tell your friends, neighbors, etc.
They are in attics right now, waiting to have new homes.

Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That doesn't make me sick at all - at least they went where they'll be appreciated. Here's one for you: A friend of mine (who's into H.O. slots) was walking around the flea market a few years ago and spotted a tackle box with STP and various other "car" racing stickers on it at a lady's stand. Thinking he found a treasure box, he dove for it, and picked it up, only to find it empty. He asked the woman if there used to be toy racing cars in it, and she said "Yes, it was full of them, but most of them were taken apart so I threw them away - I thought someone could use the box, though." THAT made me want to throw up.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

krazcustoms said:


> He asked the woman if there used to be toy racing cars in it, and she said "Yes, it was full of them, but most of them were taken apart so I threw them away - I thought someone could use the box, though." THAT made me want to throw up.



OOOUUUCCCHHHHHHHHHH...... 

Wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh no! Here comes dinner!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

One day I will find a really sweet score like that, Mr Yoder. I bet you will too, yeah?!

As far as swaps go, all I ever see are a few ratty common tyco 440s for 15.00 to 20.00 each. No thanks.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I see those a lot too Joe. I told one guy that has had the same 2 vipers on his stand 2 months that that I would give him 15 for pair just so he can make room for other stuff. He said 35 and I told him not in my life time LOL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

41-willys said:


> I see those a lot too Joe. I told one guy that has had the same 2 vipers on his stand 2 months that that I would give him 15 for pair just so he can make room for other stuff. He said 35 and I told him not in my life time LOL


What a doorknob. 

'doba


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The last descent deal I saw was at an auto swap meet. A guy had a couple boxes full of magnatractions and afx. He had an original(not jl) purple and white pro-stock javelin for $50. I've seen them sell for a lot more. He had some other cool stuff too, but I was after 1:1 stuff.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I was pretty tickled with the big box of G-plus stuff I recently got for 30 bucks...

Had a blue oscar and a 6 wheel elf in it....and a couple hopped up ferarri can ams...and enough parts to build at least a few more hopped up chassis...

An a really cool pit box with all kinds of sponsor stickers on it...

Wouldnt have got it unless I was at the store buying an AW x-track for 19 bucks...

An acceptible trade off I guess... 

Being an electrician....I find alot of stuff in peoples attics and crawl spaces that sometimes people have completely forgotten about...

I recently found 6 boxes of lionel train stuff in an old lady's crawl space....

I offered to buy the stuff...

At first she said I could have it all... 

Then when I fished it all out...she had second thoughts....she said she wanted to give it to her grandson....

I was kinda disappointed at first....but as I thought about it....I was happy some greedy ass collector didnt pluck it from her estate sale or some stupid relative didnt throw it out...I left her a note with the stuff for her grandson with the phone number of a reputable local guy who tunes up and restores lionel stuff....noting it was a valuable piece of his families history, how to get it fixed up...and how to keep it for his kids someday..

She almost cried when she read the note...seems the stuff was from one here sons the died in vietnam...her late husband had packed the stuff away...and she had forgotten all about it...

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> One day I will find a really sweet score like that, Mr Yoder. I bet you will too, yeah?!
> 
> As far as swaps go, all I ever see are a few ratty common tyco 440s for 15.00 to 20.00 each. No thanks.


Me too. I am hoping to step in that one great pile of **** that will be my windfall. :jest: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I stepped in a pile of ****this morning. Darn dog. Just my luck. No windfall here.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

RacerDave said:


> I stepped in a pile of ****this morning. Darn dog. Just my luck. No windfall here.


Sombody's dog ate a slotcar recently, maybe you just stepped in the wrong pile! :lol: Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dagnabit! Doofed that charger.*

I totally doofed that auction! I spotted it. Bid low. I was watching it, slobbering for days. Then I just flat forgot! A victim of my own system. Yeah, could'nt believe it myself. I suppose it's fitting punishment as I'm a quick fingered, E- bay pirate. I always place a low bid on the first day and lurk back til the witching hour. I myself have been blind sided so many times my head looks like a pomegranite. I just got tired of gettin' wacked, and adopted a new strategy barely within the confines of E-bays so called good guy doctrine. I get lot of good stuff on flea bay, but you gotta curry comb it carefully. I usually scan the ending soonest back 12 to 24 hrs, after I check my E-mail in the morning, in case I missed something like those annoying one day only auctions. In the evening I scan the days offerings and tuck interesting stuff away under watch. I also weed things out from the day before; like jerks, poor feed back, and the waste my time money order only guys(unless it's a real plum); as well as things that have just gotten out of hand early. Generally I default to items I need to complete an existing project before buying something shiney. The only exception is the large, tangled pile. It's a lot like poker with all the bluffs and tells of a heated card game. If your not greedy, watch carefully there's usually a nugget to be had. I love the big tangled chunks of slot parts. Glad that charger went to a good home. BH


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> That doesn't make me sick at all - at least they went where they'll be appreciated. Here's one for you: A friend of mine (who's into H.O. slots) was walking around the flea market a few years ago and spotted a tackle box with STP and various other "car" racing stickers on it at a lady's stand. Thinking he found a treasure box, he dove for it, and picked it up, only to find it empty. He asked the woman if there used to be toy racing cars in it, and she said "Yes, it was full of them, but most of them were taken apart so I threw them away - I thought someone could use the box, though." THAT made me want to throw up.


This must be what the death of a dream feels like. :freak:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I picked up a whole stack of cars once, 110 of them actually, for $5.00 australian each. They were the Ferarri 512LM's, in red, white yellow. I did not know at the time, that they were worth $100 - $200 each, US, so i sold them all for $30US each, and some people made a killing.

But, i digress. I paid, including postage, $50.00 for an aurora set, from New Zealand, with a molded white Datsun 510BRE. I have never seen another one around, and i think, from memory, was offered about $500 from a serious collector, and then there was a mug who offered $20.00 for it. NOPE, didnt sell it tho


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

It's awesome to find deals like that! :thumbsup:

Are you saying you picked up 110 cars for $5 each, so $550, and each one was worth $100-200?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

yep, but at the time i was selling them, i did not have a clue they were worth that much.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Andrij said:


> yep, but at the time i was selling them, i did not have a clue they were worth that much.


If you made a few bucks and a bunch of guys got a cool, hard to get car at an awesome price, everybody wins. I just wish I was one of the guys who got one. Any left for sale??


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Andrij said:


> yep, but at the time i was selling them, i did not have a clue they were worth that much.


You said you sold them for $30 each? That's still $25 profit for each one, volume profit is huge profit regardless, and as sethndaddy said you made a lot of people happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

FastMann said:


> You said you sold them for $30 each? That's still $25 profit for each one, volume profit is huge profit regardless, and as sethndaddy said you made a lot of people happy. :thumbsup:


 I sent my Australian mate Andrij (Hey Andrij! :wave: ) some bods and misc. slot stuff a while back and he has returned the favor 10-fold! He gifted me with one of those beautiful Faller 512M cars, NOS(among other really cool things) ! Had I been younger, (much younger, yeah?) I would have been doing backflips! It is a truely beautiful piece and is the center of my 512M collection. :thumbsup: Yes, I run it and no, it will never be for sale or swap. Andrij knew its monetary value when he sent it, but I don't think he knows the value that *I* have placed upon it. 
Scheduals (and land masses & oceans & time differences LOL) may keep us apart, eh, but Andrij has been a good friend, non-the-less. (Many many thanks, Andrij, for your friendship and generosity. I am so very pleased that you are back!) Sorry to turn this thread mushy, but Ed started it. Andrij DID make me happy. Very happy, indeed! :wave:


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, I LIKE hearing mushy stories about slotters, it's good to see people helping each other out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

*Lexan Bods*

I know this is not quite the place to post this, but i will be sending some things to Joe in the next 2 weeks.

Seth, your car is amongst them, so send a tell to joe about mailing details mate.

I have a whole stack of lexan shells i am sending out, i dont want any more.

Joe, by the way, i tried posting you some emails, but i dont think you gotr them. Tyco - Coke Cola ring a bell?

Posting parcels to the states now has tripled, according to my local post office, which sucks, but, that is life.

In the next month or so, i will be skimming my collection down.

I lost my emails, and i know i promised someone some lifelike cars, so, if you could mail me at [email protected], i would appreciate it.

Cheers

Andrij

PS, because i am reducing my slots, does not mean i am getting rid of them, i need room for the resin cars i have in the pipeline. Will keep you all informed.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Andrij, you have Email, mate!

oh, and sethNdaddy is Ed, seth is his young son. 
His car is safe with me though....:devil: hehehehehh


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Why thank you Andrij, I sent you an email. And Joez............I know where you live, lol.


----------

